# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  علماء مشهورون بأكثر من اسم

## محمد طه شعبان

1- الزهري، ويقال: ابن شهاب، ويقال: محمد بن شهاب، هو محمد بن مسلم بن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن شهاب الزهري، المتوفى سنة 124 هجرية.
2- عاصم بن أبي النَّجود، ويقال: عاصم بن بَهْدَلة، أحد القراء السبعة المشهورين، المتوفى سنة 127 هجرية.
3- أبو جعفر المدني، ويقال: يزيد بن القعقاع، أحد القراء العشرة المشهورين، مشهور باسمه وكنيته، المتوفى سنة 130 هـ تقريبًا.
4- شعبة، ويقال: أبو بكر بن عياش، مشهور باسمه وكنيته، ويقال: اسمه كنيته، وهو المقرئ الكوفي المشهور، راوية عاصم بن أبي النَّجود، المتوفى سنة 193هـ.
5- أبو عُبيدة، ويقال: معمر بن المثنى البصري، مشهور باسمه وكنيته، اللغوي النحوي صاحب كتاب مجاز القرآن، المتوفى سنة 209 هجرية، وهو غير تلميذه أبي عُبيد القاسم بن سلَّام البغدادي المتوفى سنة 224 هجرية، صاحب كتاب غريب الحديث.
6- إسحاق بن رَاهوَيْه، ويقال: إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي، من أشهر شيوخ البخاري ومسلم، المتوفى سنة 238 هجرية.
7- الجوزجاني، ويقال عنه: السعدي، مشهور بالنسبتين، وهو إبراهيم بن يعقوب صاحب كتاب الجرح والتعديل المتوفى سنة 259 هجرية.
8- ابن قتيبة، ويقال: القتيبي، هو عبد الله بن مسلم بن قتيبة، المؤلف المشهور، المتوفى سنة 276 هجرية.
9- الطبري، ويقال: ابن جرير، هو محمد بن جرير الطبري، شيخ المفسرين، المتوفى سنة 311 هجرية.
10- ابن عرفة، هو نفطويه النحوي، واسمه إبراهيم بن محمد بن عَرَفَة الواسطيّ النحوي، المتوفى سنة 323 هجرية، وهو غير ابن عرفة الفقيه المالكي المشهور، فالمتأخر اسمه محمد بن محمد بن عرفة الورغمي التونسي، المتوفى سنة 803 هجرية.
11- ابن حبان، ويقال: أبو حاتم البُستي، هو محمد بن حبان البُستي، المتوفى سنة 354 هجرية، صاحب الكتاب المشهور بصحيح ابن حبان، وهو غير أبي حاتم محمد بن إدريس الرازي الإمام المحدث المشهور، المتوفى سنة 277 هجرية، وغير أبي حاتم سهل بن محمد السِّجستاني المقرئ اللغوي المشهور، المتوفى سنة 255 هجرية.
12- ابن حمَّويه أحد رواة صحيح البخاري عن محمد بن يوسف الفَرَبْرِي عن الإمام البخاري، ويقال عنه: الحَمُّوْي، ويقال: الحَمُّوْيي، نسبة إلى جده، ويقال: السرخسي، ويقال عنه أيضا: ابن أعين، وهو عبد اللَّه بن أحمد بن حَمَّوَيه بن يوسف بن أعين، السَّرْخسي، المتوفى سنة 381 هجرية.
13- الكُشْمِيهَني، ويقال عنه: محمد بن مكي، ويقال: أبو الهيثم، وهو أبو الهيثم محمد بن مكي الكشميهني المروزي، مشهور بنسبته واسمه وكنيته، ونسبته إلى قرية من قرى مرو، من رواة صحيح البخاري عن الفَرَبْرِي عن الإمام البخاري، المتوفى سنة 389 هجرية.
14- الحاكم النيسابوري، ويقال: ابن البيِّع، هو محمد بن عبد الله صاحب كتاب المستدرك على الصحيحين، المتوفى سنة 405 هجرية.
15- أبو المعالي الجويني، ويقال: إمام الحرمين، هو عبد الملك بن عبد الله بن يوسف الجويني، الفقيه الشافعي المشهور، المتوفى سنة 478 هجرية.
16- الراغب الأصفهاني، ويقال: الأصبهاني، صاحب كتاب مفردات القرآن، قال الذهبي: لم أظفر بتاريخ وفاته، والمشهور أنه توفي سنة 502 هـ، وفيه نظر، والأرجح أنه توفي سنة أربعمائة وبضعة عشر أو وبضعة وعشرون كما حققه صفوان الداودي في مقدمة كتاب المفردات للأصفهاني، والله أعلم.
17- عبد القادر الجيلاني، ويقال: الكيلاني، ويقال: الجيلي، المتوفى سنة 561 هجرية.
18- الفخر الرازي، ويقال: ابن خطيب الري, ويقال: ابن الخطيب، المفسر والأصولي المشهور، اسمه محمد بن عمر الرازي أبو عبد الله، المتوفى سنة 606 هجرية، وهو غير محمد بن زكريا الرازي الطبيب المشهور المتوفى سنة 311 هجرية، وغير محمد بن أبي بكر الرازي الحنفي مؤلف مختار الصحاح، المتوفى بعد سنة 666 هجرية.
19- العُكْبَري، ويقال: أبو البقاء، هو أبو البقاء عبد الله بن الحسين العكبري البغدادي، النحوي المشهور، مؤلف كتاب إعراب القرآن، المتوفى سنة 616 هجرية.
20- ابن تيمية، ويقال: تقي الدين، هو أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام أبو العباس الحراني، المشهور بابن تيمية، شيخ الإسلام، المتوفى سنة 728 هجرية.
21- ابن قيم الجوزية، ويقال: ابن القيم، هو محمد بن أبي بكر الدمشقي، المتوفى سنة 751 هجرية، وهو غير ابن الجوزي، فابن الجوزي اسمه عبد الرحمن بن علي أبو الفرج البغدادي، المتوفى سنة 597 هجرية.
22- ابن حجر، ويقال: الهيتمي، الفقيه الشافعي المشهور، اسمه أحمد بن محمد بن علي بن حجر الهيتمي المصري، المتوفى سنة 974 هجرية، وهو غير ابن حجر العسقلاني المحدث الحافظ المشهور، شارح صحيح البخاري، فاسم الحافظ ابن حجر: أحمد بن علي بن حجر، المتوفى سنة 852 هجرية، والفقيه ابن حجر الهيتمي بالتاء، وهو غير الهيثمي بالثاء، فالهيثمي هو أبو الحسن نور الدين علي بن أبي بكر، المحدث المشهور، المتوفى سنة 807 هجرية.
23- السعدي، ويقال: ابن سعدي، هو عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي، صاحب التفسير المشهور، المتوفى سنة 1376 هجرية.
24- الألباني، ويقال: ناصر، هو محمد ناصر الدين بن نوح الألباني، محدث العصر، المتوفى سنة 1420 هجرية.

رابط الموضوع: https://www.alukah.net/culture/0/133846/#ixzz5lSTiAXJL

----------


## السليماني

بارك الله فيك ...

----------

